# Wagner nube, looking for the best Ring recording on youtube



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

SimonTemplar said:


> *Audio recordings*
> My recommendation would be the Solti _Ring _(the Decca _Ring_). This was my first Ring, which I listened to one opera a week.
> 
> To give you an idea, here's _Rheingold_:
> ...


----------

